# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC-Unlocker Huawei CDMA Modems Unlocker client v.1.0032

## mohamed73

Added: 
Huawei CDMA modems repair features: 
Repair MEID or (and) ESN - *World first*
Generate (and display before write) pseudo ESN automatically - *World first*
Write MEID if not present - *World first* 
Unlock support for: 
Huawei EC1561
Huawei EC152 
Download and more information here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Visit us: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

